# Only ever had boys



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Calling all those of you with little girls. Cara's behaviour has changed a bit these last couple of days.

Not eating her food as well as she would and she's down about 100g. Sleeping more during the day. Today and yesterday Derek watched her take her teddy & donkey out to her nest (once was a lovely ornamental grass till she claimed it) one at a time then bring them back in one at a time. She's sniffing herself after a wee and is a little windgy but other than that herself.

Am I over reacting? If yes thank goodness. If not what happens next and what do I need to do?

K xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She may well be coming into season, just keep an eye on her. Sounds like typical pre season behaviour to me, I take it she hasn't been spayed yet?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No we wanted her to mature first and get through her first season. How long does this bit last then?

OMG it's our poo meet in 17 days!!!

K xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

uh oh!! By the sound of it I would be quite surprised if she doesn't break in season over the next week. Just keep an eye out for spotting blood and/or swollen girlie bits. She is about the right age to start her season cycle. If she does start her season your poo meet will be out of bounds


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Kirsty .. yep it could be pre season ... have a read here as my Honey had a split season... and some info on bitches in season 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/27/honeys-split-season/

Dont worry .. these early signs can last a while .. you will not miss the swelling .. i promise you ...


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely not!!!

Thanks for the advice. Will keep you posted


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. hey its not that bad ... most bitches deal with it easily and they can be very clean with it too .. so dont worry  I am sure Cara wont let you down ...


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sure she'll be fine it's us that will be traumatised... Baby girl's growing up ...

Just in from letting her out - middle of the night normally she sleeps through xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor you guys....I hope she gets through it quickly


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi kirsty Crumble is the same age as cara and she has been doing the same since wedensday not eating her food wants even more hugs than normal lol not eaten since wednesday but has eaten to day ,and is def in season


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Kirsty, how is Cara doing?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

She's ok. Back on her food sort of. Nothing swollen yet and no bleeding. 

She had us up twice in the early hours of Saturdaybut slept through last night. She's still carrying her toys to her nest. Sausage man was in it this morning and I have just let her out for a wee and teddy is now in her nest. Ok teddy is now back in the lounge.

Yesterday she would not get on my knee for a cuddle at all or snuggle in until when we went to bed and she eventually settled for sleep. I also noticed a slightly strange smell of her last night so today she has had Good bath.

I guess we just keep going, see what happens and deal with it then.

Said madam has just nicked the sock of my foot and is hurtling around the lounge with it!!

Kirsty xx


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

if it is caras season -hope it passes ok but we will miss you at the nxt meet AGAIN

Steph x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Let's just wait and see if Cara can't make it Derek and I will still come along. Need my poo cuddles!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh no! Poor Cara  I hope she's back to feeling better soon, this is the very reason why we got a boy dog!!!! 
I understand what you mean though, Vincent last week tried to mount a dog for the first time....our babies are growing up!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well today's report is exceptionally cuddly with her Dad all day and not fussed on her dinners other than that same little Cara.

Could we be having a false alarm season? Or just a long pmt time before the real deal?


----------

